# desiding what bike to get



## isaak (Oct 17, 2010)

Would like to get bike with relaxed geometry by this summer.
Looking on Trek 2.1 in H3 frame, Synapse alloy 5 , Felt Z85 and Giant Defy . All come with 105 components and about same price.
Will test ride them this spring and may be some will fit me better then others but for now would like to know if much difference in quality . What are pros and cons for Felt Z85 in this bunch?
Probably all have equally cheap breakes and wheels ? 
Much difference in any aluminum frame quality of those ?
Appreciate any info


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

IMHO, the difference in "quality" is moot - they're all good bikes. You'll have to pick based on your personal preferences for the other factors: differences in geometry, components, wheels, price, shop, color, etc.

There is no way anyone can claim one is objectively better in terms of general quality than the others.

I went through a similar decision last summer and ended up with a Felt because of the shop, the price he gave me and the fact that it happened to be available locally in the frameset only that I was looking for.

My daughter has an Giant OCR which seems to me to be similar to the Defy in geometry and that is a fine bike. I've owned Cannondales (not the Synapse though) and nobody can say Cannondale doesn't make a great frame. Trek is, well Trek. Either that's a good thing to you or not, but no doubting the overall quality.

Which shop do you prefer and which color - that's probably the only meaningful difference, assuming fairly comparable pricing.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Also important, of course is fit, and frankly, just how the bike feels underneath you. I ended up buying a Felt F-Series this year. But not before riding several bikes, with various geometries (both relaxed and not), from various brands (Felt, Cervelo, Cannondale, Specialized, Trek, and Look). All were "good" bikes, but some of them, after riding them, really didn't excite me, and some did. In the end, I chose Felt. And with Felt, you get Superdave -- it's an intangible benefit, but it really does make a difference.

Enjoy your search. Then, enjoy your ride!


----------



## blisteronmyfoot (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in the same boat of trying to find a new bike. I've been doing so much research and test riding that my head is starting to spin! Good luck to you on your journey!


----------



## flyingWeez (Dec 12, 2010)

blisteronmyfoot said:


> I'm in the same boat of trying to find a new bike. I've been doing so much research and test riding that my head is starting to spin! Good luck to you on your journey!


Exact same as me.

I am looking at similar bikes myself but am leaning more towards a Giant Defy 1. My reasons for this, is that the shop I am shopping from carry both Giant and Felt and they discount the Giants more than the Felts and a Defy 1 costs $1,200 and the Z85 still costs $1,150. So for $50 you are getting a better crank (Shimano 105 vs. FSA Vero). I also like the looks of the Giant over the Felt. But lets face it, at this price range and component set (aluminum and 105 components) basically everything is going to be _nearly_ the same.


----------



## isaak (Oct 17, 2010)

i got told by one LBO that in this price range all aluminum road bikes (vs 105) basically the same, except the fit (geometry) and corresponding overall feel when riding.
if somebody offers one part better then another then they will compensate by another cheaper part, they know competition price and no presents.
The only good deal if get last year model sitting on the floor.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

flyingWeez said:


> Exact same as me.
> 
> I am looking at similar bikes myself but am leaning more towards a Giant Defy 1. My reasons for this, is that the shop I am shopping from carry both Giant and Felt and they discount the Giants more than the Felts and a Defy 1 costs $1,200 and the Z85 still costs $1,150. So for $50 you are getting a better crank (Shimano 105 vs. FSA Vero). I also like the looks of the Giant over the Felt. But lets face it, at this price range and component set (aluminum and 105 components) basically everything is going to be _nearly_ the same.


Excellent points - and even the difference you're talkign about - both the different crank and the $50 - are so minor that to me, assuming both fit OK (which I'm really thinking is likely given normal adjustments and tweaks), I'd probably choose on the basis of color. Why not? 

Everything else being close to equal, that's how I choose a car.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

felt f 75 2011...extra couple hundred gets you five or six worth in upgrades


----------

